# 2010 335d DDE and SCR/EGR Issues



## Chadley (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm reposting this portion of a thread I started elsewhere. Here is a transcribed print out from the dealer I recently obtained. Let me know if other 33d owners have similar experiences. Thanks.

Highlights - 2 DDE failures
- SCR and EGR issues

5/17/2012 (41,032 km)
E70 E90 M57 US Replacing emissions monitoring components (model year 2010)
Check emission monitoring components / replace SCR mixer and EGR valve and program / encode control units (w/ CAS)

5/17/2012 (41,032 km)
AZ-ZEIT ALT, NICHT VERWNDEN

3/6/2012 (161 km ??)
COMPONENT , DDE CONTROL UNIT PERMANENT FAILURE

1/26/2012 (40,450 km)
STANDARD OPERATION MP
Service - Standard Scope

VEHICLE CHECK
Heating / air conditioning control panel / control module, front permanent malfunction

1/18/2012 (40,225 km) 
SCR Transfer Lines, including filters/metering line, including dirty / blocked
Removing and installing or replacing metering line for selective catalytic reduction (SCR)

Rubber/hydraulic mount, front axle wishbone, bottom (inner) unpleasant noises
-Removing and installing both control arms
-Replacing left engine mount

Control Module for steering column switch cluster SZL, including coil assembly incorrect connection

Replacing support for switch on steering column

Rear indictor light, bulb permanent failure
Removing and installing or replacing both tail lights
Repair kit, rear lights, side wall

12/2/2011 (38,846 km)
Component, DDE control unit Permanent failure

9/29/2011 (36,573 km)
SCR metering module occaisional malfunction
Removing and installing or replacing unit

5/2/2011 (31,089 km)
Throttle valve for EGR Permanent failure
Removing and installing or replacing throttle valve

4/18/2011 (30,425 km)
SCR metering module occaisional malfunction
Removing and installing or replacing unit

3/15/2011 (28,594 km)
DME/DDE control control unit connector incorrect connection / contact

3/15/2011 (28,594 km)
E70 E90 M57Y (US Diesel) Program control units (DE data status)
Programming/encoding control units (with programming CAS)



I've skipped the regular service items as they do not add to the picture.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Hi, I have 22K miles on an early 2011 335d (Nov 2010 build). My car has traveled almost the same distance as yours. Except for the EGR recall, the car has had nothing done beyond routine maintenance.  I know here in the states not all the dealers are proficient with diesels as they are not that common. Owner experience may vary from dealer to dealer.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

@OP, where is your state of domicile ?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Other than emissions recall never had any of these problems.


----------



## Chadley (Sep 1, 2012)

The reason I posted this in the first place is because I'm experiencing a weird noise while traveling at constant speeds over 80 km/h (50 mph). I can't tell if the noise is coming from inside the engine or elsewhere but it sounds like a vibration or a build up and release of pressure at a very low freuency. The noise oscillates approximately every 1 second so I don't think the tires are the issue. As soon as I press or let off the accelerator the noise stops.

I have an appointment tomorrow with the dealer but I suspect it will be difficult to troubleshoot.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow man. You've had lots of trouble with your D.

I just pulled two codes on mine today after I got an "engine/malfunction" message on my screen or "limp mode" as most commonly called.

Mine is a "swirl flap actuator" issue and I'm taking it in tomorrow.

Shame you are so far away or I'd scan the codes for you.


----------



## Chadley (Sep 1, 2012)

Well I went to the dealer today and I took their mechanic out for a drive. Guess what? No noise of course. We went back to the dealership and he put it up on the hoist to have a look at the steering and suspension. Nothing appeared to be wrong. Problem could be alignment causing premature tire wear but I was led to believe that this isn't a warranty item. Hmmm.
He did notice that my front RFT tires are feathered on the outsides which could be from several other causes so I really have no argument since the tires are not new. I was quoted about $2200 CDN to replace all 4 tires including balancing and labour. Model is Bridgestone 225/R40R18.
Having a US car in Canada, I'll likely look for new tires while down getting the maintenance work done. I'll browse through this site for tire advice as I'm certain it is a popular topic.
Thanks for all of your replies! Much appreciated.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a tire guy in North York. Let me know what you want and I'll give you his info.


----------

